# Steam Trawler William Humphries



## Torrin (Apr 25, 2005)

I am trying to find a bit more information and possibly a picture of the William Humphries. She was built in 1918 by Duthie Torry of Aberdeen yard number 447 then sailed out of Milford Haven from 1923 and was owned by Ritchie and Davies. In 1939 she was owned by St Andrews S F Co Ltd and sailed from Fleetwood . The last voyage departed Fleetwood on 14.11.1939 with a crew of 13. When 75 miles NW of Rathlin Island on the 21.11.1939 she was shelled without warning by U33 and all hand were lost. The bodies of the C/E and 2/E were washed up on the Isle of Skye and they are buried in Kilchrist Church near Torrin which is where I now live. If anyone can suggest where I might obtain a photograph I will be extremely grateful.

Alan Nicholson


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Plenty of information on her on Aberdeen ships, Float and 
Bosun's Watch, as well as on uboat.net.
If they don't have a picture, it must be a rare item.
I will keep my eyes open ...
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

have you checked out the thread at ..
http://pub6.bravenet.com/forum/443410573/fetch/219765/4


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Have you checked out Barry Johnsons excellent Milford Trawlers

http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/accidents & incidents/william_humphreys.htm

http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/othertrawlers_q-z.htm

http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/skippers1.htm

http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/milfordtrawlers/skippers3.htm


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

According to Gerald Toghill (Royal Navy Trawlers) ...

William Humphries (William Humphreys)
One of 197 Admiralty Castle Class trawlers.
The names of the vessels were taken from the muster rolls
of the Victory and Royal Sovereign (Battle of Trafalgar).
Some vessels were already on the stocks when the
Castle Class were first ordered, and so some were chosen
where they approximated the specified sizes.
Displacement 360t ; 275grt. 119nrt
134ft o/a; 125.5 ft x 23.5ft x 12.8 ft (hold depth)
Reciprocating VTE; 480ihp. 87hp.
10.5 knots
Admiralty Nr 4205
Built 1918 Duthie, completed 24th December 1921.
Hope that helps.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

There are some photographs (identified from other sources
as being from the Maritime Photograph Library), on the section
on Admiralty Trawlers at www.battleships-cruisers.co.uk of
other Castle Class vessels. William Humphries will not look very
much different from these, except for the fact that she was
completed as a fishing vessel and so was unarmed.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Other Castle Class built by Duthie.

Peter Killin / Craonne Beauriex / Sir John Lister (H509 Hull)

William Hannam

William Knight / Henricus / Cobbers

William Lambkin / Nellie Crawford


----------



## gil mayes (Nov 20, 2006)

From FMHT database.
WILLIAM HUMPHRIES (LO533) (1939)
Ad.No. 4205. O.N. 144592. 276g 106n 125.6 x 23.4 x 12.6 feet
T.3-cyl by Bellis & Morcom Ltd, Birmingham

24.12.1918: Completed by J. Duthie Torry Shipbuilding Co, Aberdeen (Yd.No.447) (“Castle” class) for The Admiralty as William Humphries. 11.5.1920: Sold by auction at Milford Haven to J. Ritchie, Milford Haven. 1921: Sold to Ivey Steam Trawling Co Ltd, Milford Haven (R. J. Williams, manager). 17.10.1921: Registered at London (LO533). 1923: Sold to Ritchie & Davies, Milford Haven (I. (J.?) Ritchie & W. T. Davies). 21.8.1926: In collision with Charles Boyce (LO334) whilst proceeding to lock out at Milford; sustained damage to stem. post 1930: Sold to Brand & Davies, Milford Haven. 12.10.1931: Leaving Milford in very thick fog (Sk James D. Bryant), ran down 31grt French sailing crabber Themis; of Camaret all six crew picked up and returned to Milford. 15.1.1938: Returning from West Coast of Ireland grounds (Sk. James T. H. McDonald), in WNW gale and heavy seas, at about 12.45 a.m. in position 180 miles WSW from St. Ann’s Head lost propeller. Shipped very heavy seas and sent out distress William Downes (LO530) responded but could not locate. At about 9.50 a.m. Neath Castle (SA65) connected. 17.1.1938: Delivered Milford. 7.10.1938: Fishing in Dingle Bay (Sk. Albert Saunders), towed and stood by Milford trawler Avola (M249); awarded £525 salvage and £53.7.8d for damages. 4.8.1939: Sold to St. Andrew’s Steam Fishing Co Ltd, Hull (B. A. Parkes, Cleveleys, manager). 21.11.1939: Shelled and sunk by U-boat (U-33) 75m NW of Rathlin Island; all thirteen crew lost.
(William Humphries, Landsman (prest), age 21, b. Carnarvon, North Wales - VICTORY (SB783))
Gil.


----------



## bevgosling1 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Details of William Jewwell burial.*

I am researching my family tree and am trying to find the whereabouts of William Jewell. He was a crew member on the William Humphries trawler when it sank.
I would like to know if you have any information of where he is buried.
He was my father -in -law's uncle.

Bev Gosling


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Float says
Ernest Lee and William Jewell were washed up on the Isle of Skye. The skipper was washed up 15 miles from Skye on the Island of Canna. James Gorden and William Wright were recovered from the sea by the Fleetwood trawler 'Westlyn'.


----------



## Torrin (Apr 25, 2005)

I have found a CD with a song on it dedicated to the crew of the William Humphries its written and sung by Nick Allmark and the CD is called Escape on 220


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

I swim in company with the son if Ernest Lee, every week at fleetwood baths, he is also called Ernie, and is now quite blind, but can tell a tale or two . in his 81st year he never knew how his father died until the late 50's when the war graves commission told his mother that his father was buried on Skye. he was then told that his father and others had been actually cast adrift by the u boat skipper in the ships boat, and not as had been originally stated, shelled without warning, and all in the boat had finally died from dehidration and hypothermia over the ten days that they had been adrift in the small boat, the doctor on Skye who attended the bodies certified that Ernest Lee had sadly been the last in the boat to die, and had been dead no longer than 24 hours before being found, I have no reason to doubt Ernie "junior's" account, as he is the most lucid and totally aware gent I have ever had the pleasure of talking and listening to. he himself followed in his father's footsteps and went into the Royal and then merchant navy, and his blindness was due to injuries sustained in the Royal navy gradually creeping up on him. I will ask him next time I see him of your queries.


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

brought back to the front for Neil


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

bevgosling1 said:


> I am researching my family tree and am trying to find the whereabouts of William Jewell. He was a crew member on the William Humphries trawler when it sank.
> I would like to know if you have any information of where he is buried.
> He was my father -in -law's uncle.
> 
> Bev Gosling


Bev.

According to the CWGC site, he was buried at "KILCHRIST OLD CHURCHYARD, STRATH."
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=3059128

The cemetery Location Information states: "This lies between Broadford and Loch Slapin, on Skye. Its ownership is uncertain. It contains the ruins of an Old Church."

Also buried in the same cemetery as William Arnall JEWELL (Second Engineer) was Ernest Elijah LEE (Chief Engineer) of the same trawler (this man is mentioned by nhp651 in a subsequent post to this thread):
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=75196218

I note that this person's real name was Ernest Elijah Lee THURLING:
http://www.cwgc.org/search/casualty_details.aspx?casualty=4029248

regards,
Martin

p.s. Meant to add that the CWGC reports three WW2 casualties buried in that cemetery: William Jewell, Ernest Lee (Thurling) and one other unidentified. Perhaps the unidentified casualty was also from the trawler William Humphries.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Commemorated Tower Hill Panel 129.

HARDINGHAM, Deck Hand, ARTHUR EDWARD, Fishing Vessel William Humphries (London). Fishing Fleet. 20th November 1939. Age 33. 

KAYE, Third Hand, JAMES ARTHUR, Fishing Vessel William Humphries (London). Fishing Fleet. 20th No-vember 1939. Age 26. 

KUBEVSKI, Deck Hand, M, Steam Trawler William Humphries (London). Fishing Fleet. 20th November 1939. Age 18. 

NOLAN, Second Hand, JOHN, Fishing Vessel William Humphries (London). Fishing Fleet. 20th November 1939. Age 29. 

SPILLINGS, Deck Hand, GEORGE BULLER, Steam Trawler William Humphries (London). Fishing Fleet. 20th November 1939. Age 27. 

THACKER, Cook, WILLIAM GEORGE, Steam Trawler William Humphries (London). Fishing Fleet. 20th November 1939. Age 34. 

WILSON, Deck Hand, THOMAS HENRY, Steam Trawler William Humphries (London). Fishing Fleet. 20th November 1939. Age 24. Son of Charles and Elizabeth Wilson; husband of Louisa Wilson, of Thornton, Lanca-shire.


----------



## Lesley Bowen (Jan 10, 2008)

bevgosling1 said:


> I am researching my family tree and am trying to find the whereabouts of William Jewell. He was a crew member on the William Humphries trawler when it sank.
> I would like to know if you have any information of where he is buried.
> He was my father -in -law's uncle.
> 
> Bev Gosling


Hi Bev,

William Arnall Jewell was my grandfather, my mother is his daughter, Margaret.

I have also been researching the Jewell family tree (with the help of my aunt). The story of the sinking of the William Humphries has always interested me, although, of course I never knew my Grandfather.

Lesley


----------



## Paul Hermans (Feb 5, 2011)

*Two service men of the William Humphries*

I visited Skye in 2010 and accidently discovered the graves of these two unfortunate sailors. 

I took a photo and it is on the Dutch wikipedia article of the Cill Chriosd church 

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cill_Chriosd

More information is here:

http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/109.html

Paul


----------

